# Heres My New Comp



## Gravite (Jul 24, 2007)

HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822148140 SEAGATE BARRACUDA 320GB
CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819115014 E4400
PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817171016 550W
CASE: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811119068 CENTURION 5
MOBO: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813128050 GA-P35-DS3R
GFX: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814127284 GEFORCE 8600GTS
CD/DVD DRIVE: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827151145 SAMSUNG DVD BURNER
RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820146565 2GB CRUCIAL BALLISTIX DDR2-800

GRAND TOTAL: $816.47


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Looks like a maxed settings kinda rig to me


----------



## Gravite (Jul 24, 2007)

Is that a good compliment or a bad one =|


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=273506

I think I would spend a bit more and go with that psu, better yet get its big brother the 650w that will allow for further upgrades in the future


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

That was a good compliment


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The OCZ GameXtream 600w is another good choice.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341001


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

To confirm the power supply issue, you really need at least a 650 watt power supply IMHO, and the coolermaster brand just does not make it for this rig. 

I like both the OCZ and Antec Trio, but if you choose the OCZ, I would go with the 700 watt if I were going to use this. I also would go the 650 Trio with the Antec. Don't misunderstand the OCZ 600 and 550 Trio will probably both pull it, but you don't permit any near future upgrades with these (both excellent supplies). That means if you upgrade much, then you have to do the power supply thing again to get the power you want and need.

Nice choices for your build with the exception of the brand name (coolermaster) and size of power supply. Let us know how it goes with this one.


----------



## Gravite (Jul 24, 2007)

The problem right now is that i already bought all the hardwares...


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Is there no way you can cancel the PSU? Even if you get it sell it on and go for one of the Above.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What you can always do is keep the OCZ 600w PSU and then when you upgrade to a more power hungry card, get a dedicated GPU power supply and not use the OCZ for the GPU.


----------



## Gravite (Jul 24, 2007)

But right now the power supply i have should work fine right?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yes, either the Antec Trio or the OCZ will do the job just fine.


----------



## Gravite (Jul 24, 2007)

But right now i currently owned the Cooler Master PSU. Will that work too?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817171016


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It will work OK, but I would not consider it a long term solution. You can RMA it back to Newegg and pay a small fee, then get a better PSU.


----------



## Gravite (Jul 24, 2007)

Well i got that PSU for $25 bucks only ^^ when it was on sale on newegg with promo codes


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It might be worth keeping it as a known good spare so you can test if the PSU is a problem in the event of a possible future PSU failure.


----------



## Gravite (Jul 24, 2007)

Will a PSU failure damage the hardwares? Like the CPU,Ram,HDD,GFX..etc?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

As far as i know - Not always, BUT sometimes it can take other major components such as the CPU, Graphics etc.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Sometimes when cheap PSUs fail, they damage other components like the motherboard, RAM, and video card. I wouldn't take the risk.


----------

